# My new Dead Zone 32 from LimbSaver



## Karoojager

Today I got my new Bow after 10 day waiting.
After my first few and pulling this bow is quite nice and seems it is a fast one.
At the weekend I will give a detailed report about speed, noises, accuracy and vibrations / hand shock. I am very curious at the data:tongue:
The bow came full equipped with all vibration dampeners what you can see at the picture.

Here some pictures.

View attachment 398607


Top Limb

View attachment 398609


Bottom Limb

View attachment 398610


View attachment 398611


Grip, electively two rubbers 

View attachment 398612


Shooting window with rubber


----------



## INGOZI

Very nice Frank! Congrats on the new bow! I'm looking forward to your report.


----------



## Matatazela

Great bow - I guess it means that you are using a release as well now? 

Don't forget to post a photo to their website - you could win a prize...


----------



## Karoojager

James, yesterday was the last date to transmit a picture :embara:
I got the bow one day to late.
Tomorrow I will fix up a fall away rest and shoot some arrows through the chrono. I am sooo curious at the noise and speed of the bow.


----------



## Matatazela

Dang. It is like fishing - you are either a day to early, or too late. 'Man, the fishing was great yesterday' or 'you just missed it - you should have seen the big ones coming out yesterday!'

I am very curious about the Limbsaver bows. Have not seen one on two continents yet, though...


----------



## spatan

*Nice frank....*

I wish I was there too play with it with you:wink: Those limb pockets look interesting.... I also look forward to your report.

Have a great day,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## OutaAfrica

Nice Frank congrats and send us the picture of your first mouse hunt


----------



## Karoojager

Here my first test report about the Dead Zone 32

As some of you know, I was the whole day at my work hot like a Baboon groutjie to shoot the first time my new bow, at home again I fix up the bow very hurry with a Trophy Ridge Dropzone arrowrest.
And shoot some times through my chrono to see how fast is this bow.

Here the data of my test equipment:

Draw weight : exactly 70 lbs
Draw length : 29 "
Arrow weight : 380 grain
Top Nock : brass
Bottom Nock : cord
Limb Saver rubbers at string, cable and limbs

After the first shoot I was very amazed how quite silent this bow is, I heard nothing, really nothing without a " plop " if the arrow hit the target.
The next amazing thing was the no hand shock, by my earlier attempts to try shooting a release I had problems with the bow arm because the bow shock came suddenly, not by the Dead Zone.
Now to the speed, as I wrote my arrow had 380 grain and the chrono showed after the first shoot 299 fps, second shoot 301 fps, third 301 fps and so on.
I am hopefully to get after some fine tuning and paper shoots around 2 to 3 fps more, but this is only a prognosis from a release rookie.
I am very very confidently that this is the right bow for my to change the shooting style.

I hope this report was good enough for the release pro`s from a novice:wink:


----------



## Matatazela

Post pics again once mouse tuning is complete... It sounds like a really nice bow. What made you choose it?


----------



## Karoojager

James, this hunting season I will use my Mathews with fingers again, because " don`t touch a running system ":wink:
I got as a staff shooter from LimbSaver a special offer and by this price I thought I made no mistake to order one. In my idea I played a long time to change to a release aid, but for a try the most bows are to expensive here in Germany.
This was a good opportunity:wink:


----------



## husky

*Congrats!*

Hey man i'm gone for few hours and you change the whole system.....Nice bow man!!

anny thing in besonder that you got in mind of shooting first.(a mouse perhaps!):wink:


a new Legend is born...

Good Luck with the tuning may it turn into a 'Bolls Boyse' for you,......

G


----------



## INGOZI

That is going to be a pleasant shooting bow, that is for sure. Congrats on a fine bow Frank!


----------



## Gerhard

Nice bow Frank.

May you only have good hunting days with it.


----------



## heritagehunters

> After the first shoot I was very amazed how quite silent this bow is, I heard nothing, really nothing without a " plop " if the arrow hit the target.
> The next amazing thing was the no hand shock


Looks like our review and yours are in agreement Karoojager :darkbeer:

*http://www.theheritagehunters.com/fieldtesting.php*

We had similar results after testing this bow. It was a solid performer for us!

Congrats on the bow!


----------



## Ken Moody

I also have a couple of the new Deadzone bows and I highly recommend you attach the draw stop to the lower cam. It isn't even mentioned in the owner's manual but it is the very small screw in device in the plastic envelope that comes with the manual. It will increase the bow's performance significantly.

Ken Moody


----------



## Karoojager

This bow is for sale now.
As a Staff shooter from LimbSaver I get the new Speed Zone model with 353 fps:mg: for this year.
The DZ 32 made around 150 shots in the last 9 month.
I will sell him for 4200 ZAR + around 760 ZAR for shipment.
The bow is like out of the box.


----------

